# Questions, help appreciated!



## yang258 (May 13, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am in the process of deciding what are the best options for opening up a new driving range. I plan to open a range in my city but tossing up between an open range and a netted range. 

The netted range will be in a very desirable location but will be limited to 100 odd yards hitting distance before it is stopped by a net. 
* Cons- My worry is that you cannot judge the distance and also the fade/draw and so customers may prefer to go elsewhere where there is an open range. 
* Pros- Costs are cheaper due to smaller land and the range will be in my first choice of location where the population is dense.

An open range will be in a not so desirable location as land is not readily available and for a 300 yard long range, lease or purchase cost of the land is extortion.

So, the questions is, would you travel 20 minutes to an open range or 5 minutes for the convenience of a local netted range? My intention is to do a little market research prior to commiting to a decision.

Thanks!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My first thought would be to put some targets on the screen at the 100 yard limit. Maybe something 15 to 30 feet above the ground. This might appease the longer club hitters. If they can hit the target at a 100 yards they are hitting their longer clubs well. My second thought, assuming there is enough room, is to make the area a short game practice course using various hole locations, and shorter shots. In essence the latter would be a short game practice area, or to be more exact a series of par 2 holes. Contact me with specifics. I have helped quite a few "retired farmers" who have wanted to turn some of their acreage into smaller golf courses.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

mm thats a funny one I like a open range but I would use a closed one too have you though of asking local golf clubs if you could leave so surveys out to see what local golfers think?


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not a good one to ask actually. I'd use both types of facilities if I had them at my disposal. 20 minutes isn't very far to drive for a good range and something netted that was close for short game and swing grooving would be nice too. I like Frog's idea of the targets on the net for the long hitters. Maybe you could do them like ring targets with point values associated with each ring so you could make a game out of it.


----------



## yang258 (May 13, 2010)

If I was to go for the netted option, there would definately be targets and also a putting green, bunker and chipping area.


Personally, I would drive 20 minutes to an open range, though balls would be cheaper at the netted range as running costs would be a fair bit cheaper. But I need to understand what the market would more likely be interested in, not what I am interested in. 

I will definately get more intel from other sources as well, like you mentioned surveys at courses is a good idea.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Good idea about the surveys, but don't be surprised if your local courses are not very receptive to that idea. Especially those with their own driving ranges. Missing out on 7-10 cents per range ball is a big deal for some courses. I golf at a Billy Casper run course quite often, and those guys frown on anything being used on their course they can't charge for. So far they have not said anything about me bringing my own chewing gum on their property. :laugh:


----------



## yang258 (May 13, 2010)

Lol know exactly what you mean. Like how they try and upsell you drinks when you pay for your green fees. I bring my own water frozen overnight!


----------



## rez_golfer (Mar 4, 2010)

Well since i drive about 20 minutes to mt local course anyway i perfer the open range. I perfer seeing my trajectory and ball flight rather than just making contact but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I can't really answer that for a couple of reasons. One is that I rarely go to the range. Second is that I have at least 4 full size ranges (i.e. no nets anywhere) within 15 minutes of my house, two of which I can hit all the balls I want for free. I don't even take much advantage of the free ones. :dunno:

All of these that I mentioned are located on golf course properties and include good to excellent short game practice areas too, and those I do use. I can't remember if I've ever gone to a stand alone practice range. Because most courses in the Denver area have ranges on the facility, there really aren't many separate ranges. Just not enough demand. 

That probably does nothing to help you, but I really can't offer any advice on the topic.


----------



## yang258 (May 13, 2010)

Also, which golf forum has the most members? This forum seems to be fairly quiet.


----------



## Iceman778 (Apr 1, 2010)

i dnt have any kinda questions rite now


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

As far as I know the biggest membership golf forums are located in England, and there's one in Australia that has quite a few members. That said with these forums that have over 50K members, only about 20+/- members post on a regular basis. There are some in the USA that pimp certain manufacturers' equipment with give a ways, and playability reports. Same thing with them as only a small percentage of the posters consistently post. Some are very controlled, some Nazi like, while others are in turmoil all the time. In essence these types of forum are just "buying" their membership with give aways, and other manufacturers' propaganda. I am not saying that's a bad thing. It just how some operate. A lot of forum members are infatuated with how many posts they can make up, or in other words high post counts are a good thing for their egos. Those members are using forums for nothing more than post counting chat room. Some forums have a "resident pro" for questions, but like most pro instructors they only give part of the answer to the questions asked. Plus it's free advice which make answers even less complete. The thing I see with golf forums is they all get slow after a while since any question asked about the golf swing has already been asked several times, and the answers can be found in their archives. For the most part they all rely on new members asking the same old questions. There are no new answers or secrets for the same old golf questions. So I guess I am saying quantity does not alway mean quality when it comes to golf forums. Sometimes smaller is better. 


yang258 said:


> Also, which golf forum has the most members? This forum seems to be fairly quiet.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Well said Froggy. And your just upset my post count is highy lol


----------

